# Language Fonts



## LadyFlynt (Apr 29, 2009)

I downloaded a language font. Figured out how to get to it in Word. But how do I get to it for use online?

Please speak to me like a 2yr old on this one. I will need step by step. I should do okay without a picture book though...


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 30, 2009)

Bumping, because I have seen ya'll do crazy stuff like this with Greek and Hebrew on here. Don't make me go signature hunting!


----------



## Whitefield (Apr 30, 2009)

Are you using Windows?
If so which version of Windows? 
Which fonts? 
Are they .ttf fonts? 
Did you put them in C:\WINDOWS\Fonts?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 30, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> Are you using Windows? Yes
> If so which version of Windows? XP
> Which fonts? Cherokee from Cherokee Nation
> Are they .ttf fonts? Yes
> Did you put them in C:\WINDOWS\Fonts? Yes



Yes to all the above. It's Cherokee font and the system is XP


----------



## Whitefield (Apr 30, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> Whitefield said:
> 
> 
> > Are you using Windows? Yes
> ...



And I take it the font is ok in Word but doesn't work right on webpages with your browser.


----------



## Skyler (Apr 30, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> LadyFlynt said:
> 
> 
> > Whitefield said:
> ...



I believe she's wondering how to use it in, for example, a post on the forum, not trying to get it to display. Correct?


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 30, 2009)

LadyFlynt, if it is a unicode font, it should work on any internet page. If it is not, then only people who have that font installed can read it. Unicode fonts use a standard set of internet symbols to come with the font. Hence every computer that uses the internet symbols can read it. If there is a Cherokee font that is unicode (and you can probably google it and find it), that would work on the internet. To use it in PB, all you would have to do is type something in your word processor, and then copy and paste it into the post here.


----------



## Whitefield (Apr 30, 2009)

If it is a browser issue, I found this advisory:



> NOTE: Due to some bug or design feature, newer Mozilla browsers (Firefox) are unable to render the Cherokee font. If you want to see translations in Cherokee, try using Internet Explorer.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 30, 2009)

Skyler said:


> Whitefield said:
> 
> 
> > LadyFlynt said:
> ...



Correct...I want to know how to open it up for use in a post and such. It's not that I'm having trouble using it, it's that I don't even know how.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 30, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> And I take it the font is ok in Word but doesn't work right on webpages with your browser.



No, I know how to access it in Word, but don't know how to access it in my browser. How do I access it for using in posts, emails, and such?


----------



## Skyler (Apr 30, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> Whitefield said:
> 
> 
> > And I take it the font is ok in Word but doesn't work right on webpages with your browser.
> ...



Try copy-pasting from Word to the browser and see if that works.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 30, 2009)

Skyler said:


> LadyFlynt said:
> 
> 
> > Whitefield said:
> ...



I've been scared to do that, because I did it on YIM and it locked it in with gibberish. I had to close out and reopen to turn it off.

Here goes: 

Yeah, that didn't work.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 30, 2009)

greenbaggins said:


> LadyFlynt, if it is a unicode font, it should work on any internet page. If it is not, then only people who have that font installed can read it. Unicode fonts use a standard set of internet symbols to come with the font. Hence every computer that uses the internet symbols can read it. If there is a Cherokee font that is unicode (and you can probably google it and find it), that would work on the internet. To use it in PB, all you would have to do is type something in your word processor, and then copy and paste it into the post here.



I have no idea if it's unicode. I don't even know what "unicode" is. Seriously, I'm a 2yr old about this stuff...point and click.

I tried the copy and paste from Word to the PB and it came up with "dominos", not font.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 30, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> I have no idea if it's unicode. I don't even know what "unicode" is. Seriously, I'm a 2yr old about this stuff...point and click.
> 
> I tried the copy and paste from Word to the PB and it came up with "dominos", not font.



Here is a source of a free unicode font for Greek and Hebrew, with instructions:

Tyndale House:

I installed it a while back and have no trouble copying characters from a Word doc to the PB.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 30, 2009)

victorbravo said:


> LadyFlynt said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea if it's unicode. I don't even know what "unicode" is. Seriously, I'm a 2yr old about this stuff...point and click.
> ...



Thank you, but I'm working with Cherokee at the moment  I downloaded the font from Cherokee Nation


----------



## Skyler (Apr 30, 2009)

Try one of these:

Wikipedia:Unicode - Wikipedia


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 30, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> victorbravo said:
> 
> 
> > LadyFlynt said:
> ...


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 30, 2009)

I downloaded 3 of those, none of them work in Word and I still can't copy and paste the Cherokee Nation one onto here. Nor do I know how to open any of those three for internet use (I tried switching it in options and it still types just as I'm typing now...no Cherokee characters).

-----Added 4/30/2009 at 05:09:59 EST-----



victorbravo said:


> Ooops. I thought Cherokee was a trade name, not a language!





-----Added 4/30/2009 at 05:24:56 EST-----

Setting up Firefox Web Browsers for Multilingual and Unicode Support

Looks like it may be more of a hassle than I thought. Bookmarking this page.


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 30, 2009)

Try some of these.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 30, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> Please speak to me like a 2yr old on this one. I will need step by step. I should do okay without a picture book though...



babababab


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 30, 2009)

Same issue with those, Lane. I'm going to have to play with my settings later. I'm in the middle of class now :sigh:


----------

